# لا تخافوا الرب يعتني بنا..



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا تخافوا الرب يعتني بنا..*​ 
فكم بالحري أبوكم الذي في السموات يهب الخيرات للذين يسألونه" (مت 7 : 11)

الرب يسوع يضع هنا قواعد السلوك لهؤلاء الذين قبلوا الروح القدس. وهو بالبرهان البسيط لهذه الآيات يحثنا أن نشغل أذهاننا على الدوام بتأمل العناية الإلهية التي تختفي وراء كل شيء مما يعني أنه يجب على التلميذ أن يحافظ على وضع الثقة المطلقة وأن يحرص باشتياق زائد على السؤال والطلب.

ينبغي أن تنبه ذهنك على الدوام أن الله هناك. فإذا ما تنبه الذهن إلى هذه الحقيقة، فحين تحيط بك المصاعب يكون من السهل عليك، كسهولة التنفس، أن تذكر أن أبي السماوي يعرف كل شيء عن ذلك! ولا يحتاج الأمر إلى مجهود، ولكنه يأتي طبيعياً عندما تضغطنا الشكوك. فأنت من قبل، كنت معتاداً أن تذهب إلى هذا الشخص أو ذاك، أما الآن فإن تذكار العناية الإلهية يتواجد فيك بقوة حتى أنه يدفعك لكي تلجأ إلى الله مباشرة بهذا الخصوص. إن الرب يسوع يضع هنا قواعد السلوك لهؤلاء الذين قبلوا الروح القدس، وهي تعمل على هذا الأساس ان الله هو أبي، وهو يحبني، وسوف لا أفكر أبداً أنه يغفل عن أي شيء، فلماذا أقلق إذن؟

ولكن يسوع يقول: هناك أوقات لا يمكن لله فيها أن يرفع الظلمة عنك، ومع ذلك عليك أن تثق فيه. قد يظهر الله مثل صديق قاس، ولكنه ليس كذلك، وقد يظهر مثل قاضٍ ظالم، ولكنه ليس كذلك، وقد يظهر كأب مجرد من عاطفة الأبوة، ولكنه أيضاً ليس كذلك. فليكن إيمانك بأن الله يقف وراء كل الأمور إيماناً قوياً ونامياً. لا يحدث شيء أيا كان ما لم يكن الله هناك وراءه، ولهذا فإنه يمكنك أن ترتاح في ثقة كاملة به. والصلاة ليس سؤالاً فقط، بل هي انعطاف ذهني يهيئ الجو الذي يكون فيه السؤال طبيعياً. "اسألوا تعطوا".


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## سور (4 نوفمبر 2010)

حتى فى اولقات الضيقة وعندما نرى الله وقد تركنا تماما
هو مازال يعتنى بنا لنثق انه رفع عنا اكثر كثيرا مما نرى من ضيقة الان
شكرااا كليمو للموضوع الرائع المعزى الذى نحن فى امس الحاجة اليه الان​


----------



## qwyui (4 نوفمبر 2010)

نعم الكل محتاج ان يشعر بعمل اللة فى حياتةلان هذة الايام صعبة ومرسسسسسى ربنا يكلل تعبك


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2010)

سورررررررر

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2010)

qwyui

ردودك جميلة اختي

مشكورة

الرب يبارك فيكِ


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (6 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا 
الرب يآدب ويختبر اولاده 
لكى يعرف مدى حبنا له
"تآديبا آدبنى الرب والى الموت 
لن يسلمنى "
الرب يعطى التجارب والازمات 
لكى نتمساك ونقوى وحبنا يزيد 
معه ويقوى وهو يحمينا ويقوينا 
موضوع اكثر من رائع كليموووو
تسلم ايديك على الموضوع 
الجميل والرائع جدا 
الرب يبارك كل مجهودتك


----------



## happy angel (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*+ "لا تخف لأني معك . لا تتلفت لأني إلهك . قد أيدتك وأعنتك وعضدتك بيمين بري" (إش 10:41 )
+ "لأني أنا الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك ، القائل لك : لا تخف . أنا أعينك" (إش 13:41)
+ "والآن هكذا يقول الرب ، خالقك يا يعقوب وجابلك يا إسرائيل : لا تخف لأني فديتك . دعوتك باسمك . أنت لي" (إش 1:43)*​*ميرسى كليموووو موضوع معزى
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*​


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى يا كليمو التوبيك جميل جدا فعلا 
انا كنت مرة فى وقت ضيق وفعلا كنت حاسس زى ماانت كاتب بس بعد كدا عرفت يعنى اية محبة ربنا


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع حبيبي...

في وقته...

ربنا يبارك عمرك يا غالي...


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> الرب يآدب ويختبر اولاده
> لكى يعرف مدى حبنا له
> "تآديبا آدبنى الرب والى الموت
> ...



ميرسي كتير يا نور

لردودك الحلوة المشجعة

الرب يسوع يبارك فيكِ


----------



## qwyui (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نعم الرب هو الحارس والمعين والسند والمنقذ وهو الاب الحنين وربنا يعطينا الثقة فية لكى يعمل معنا امين ومرسى على كلامك


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جيزوز ماي لايف


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

ولردك وتجربتك

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2010)

كلدانية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> نعم الرب هو الحارس والمعين والسند والمنقذ وهو الاب الحنين وربنا يعطينا الثقة فية لكى يعمل معنا امين ومرسى على كلامك



ردودك جميلة جداً 

جزيل الشكر لمرورك

الرب يسوع يبارك فيكِ


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ولكن يسوع يقول: هناك أوقات لا يمكن لله فيها أن يرفع الظلمة عنك، ومع ذلك عليك أن تثق فيه. قد يظهر الله مثل صديق قاس، ولكنه ليس كذلك، وقد يظهر مثل قاضٍ ظالم، ولكنه ليس كذلك، وقد يظهر كأب مجرد من عاطفة الأبوة، ولكنه أيضاً ليس كذلك. فليكن إيمانك بأن الله يقف وراء كل الأمور إيماناً قوياً ونامياً. لا يحدث شيء أيا كان ما لم يكن الله هناك وراءه، ولهذا فإنه يمكنك أن ترتاح في ثقة كاملة به. والصلاة ليس سؤالاً فقط، بل هي انعطاف ذهني يهيئ الجو الذي يكون فيه السؤال طبيعياً. "اسألوا تعطوا".​*


*

موضوع جميل جدا 

شكرا يا غااالى

الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2010)

فوفو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

ولردك وتجربتك


----------

